# Lookn' for lowering leaf springs Hard body



## gomez81 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello friends, i'am a newbie and i have a 1997 nissan hardbody pickup that i would like to lower the rear 3 inches but want to use leaf springs not lowering blocks. So please contact me @ 405-200-6206 or email me @ [email protected] if you have a set or know who has a set for sale please! 

Any info would be greatly appreciated other than how much they are new. 

Thanks Rene'


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't help you with the parts, but good to see another 61 chevy and nissan truck owner here. 
Good Luck


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

if you don't plan on hauling anything you can just remove a leaf or two, that ought to lower it some


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

There aren't any parts like that for the HB rear springs, blocks are your only choice unless you go to a spring shop and have them make some for you!


----------



## awesomeguy6154 (Dec 15, 2008)

Summit Racing.com sells a set of Belltech 3 inch drop leaf springs for Hardbody's. The part number is BEL-5974. They sell for about $275 a pair


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah you're right....never opted for the springs cause that's too much drop for the rear, IMO...If I lower the front with dropped spindles (2") I'd only lower the rear (2") with lowering blocks, so i can still perform as a truck and not have my headlight into the trees with the slightest load...
Belltech 5974 - Belltech Lowering Multi-Pack Leaf Springs - summitracing.com


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Check for sure that the price is per pair. BellTech sells them by the piece, so you'd need two.

G


----------

